# SOFIA | Sopharma Business Center | 80m | 22 fl | 70m | 19 fl | 60m | 16 fl | U/C



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sopharma Business Center *

exterior renders:




























interior:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

construction site *March 2009*:

tower1:









tower2:









tower3:









*April 2009*:















































pics 10x to ВМРО


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

give this people air!!


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

update 6-11-09



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Boring to say the least. Hideous to be honest.
Though I must admit I really like the interior renderings. 
A very refined simplicity.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

*July 22nd, thank to BMPO*


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

20.09.09



ВМРО;43467444 said:


>


----------



## ohuggra (Sep 24, 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
I like this forum.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

update 11.10.10



Thunderer said:


> А тази е от 11 януари:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

10х to lord_Andy


----------



## josephmorris90 (Aug 2, 2010)

I also like the simplicity of it, other than that...not so much!


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

lots of progress here 

updates from:

*09.06.2010*, _by Thunderer_


















*
12.11.2010*, _by Thunderer_










and a cool view from behind










by _ivaylo_p from 4coolpics.com_


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow, so much construction in Sofia!!

Here is the map location for these towers - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=923&lat=42.6662807056&lng=23.3555173874&z=15&t=k


----------



## MaxiGuide (Mar 16, 2011)

Recent update:










Photo by Lozenec


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice looking buildings, bad looking traffic!


----------



## MaxiGuide (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ That's probably one of the reasons why there are so few updates lately.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice Project


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Hope they are going to build the 4-th tower (27 fl, 100m+) as well.

It should replace the concrete leftovers up there.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Sopharma Towers opened on 6th of October. 

*Sopharma A Tower - 81 meters
Sopharma B Tower - 71 meters*






Sopharma towers are 81m and 71m tall. The moderators should update the title.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

zlatkosladko said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

zlatkosladko said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Source*


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Source*


----------

